# Setting up a Quarantine Tank



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

How do you setup a quarantine tank? How big does it have to be?
When you don't have a sick fish, how can we maintain the beneficial bacteria?
Do we keep it running even when it is empty?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do no less than 3gal, but it can be a little smaller. Just depends on how many fish you think you could have at one time in it. I use a 20g. You don't need to get fancy. Your choice on gravel, art. plants, etc... It will need filter, heater, and light. Light could be optional, but I say I need mine.

It is better to cycle the tank with ammonia and then when the cycle is complete, just add a few drops to it every week or so to keep it that way. You do want it to keep running.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a 3G QT and I say definitely that 3 is the absolute minimum. I'm only comfortable putting a max of 3 fish in there.

I've gone the good substrate and live plants route, but I've heard some say you shouldn't use live plants in a QT as you will be medicating and this will be detrimental to plant life. However, I am using only trimmings from my main tank (which I would normally throw away), and it helps with sudden ammonia shocks from adding and removing fish.

To keep the tank cycled, drop something in there that will rot. That's the easiest way, in my opinion, to keep the QT cycled. It provides a continuous ammonia source without the necessity of daily dosages, and when you add fish, just remove whatever is decomposing. Only thing is, sometimes it can get smelly.

To keep the QT in even better shape, wring out filter foam from your other tanks into the QT. This will add bacteria to the tank and even if they die, they just fuel the cycle to feed their brethren.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

If medicating with anti bacteria, the medication would kill the bacteria colonies in the filter, right?

Would it be better to have something like purigen only in the filter for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate removal? This way, you don't need to have it constantly running. Maybe a bare bottom tank and a couple of decor for hiding. Just fill up with water and run filter when needed. What do you guys think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Before I had a fishroom, I never left the qt tank running. I would always keep a smaller filter running on my main tank that I could pull once I filled the 10 gal with dechlorinated water. Once the qt was over I would clean that filter good then put it back onto the main tank to be ready for the next time.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

i would have a 5-10 gallon with a flower pot and a plant. just keep a filter running all the time and just turn on the heater when the fish are in. i am planning on turning my 10 gallon tank into a QT tank, just so i can support bigger bio-loads. GL..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine is more simple.Its a five gallon,barebottom,and ill throw a handful of java moss in ther for the comfort of the fish.No gravel,and a sponge filter where the pad is placed in a main tank filter to keep the BB alive.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My QT is up and cycled and I'm currently running my 2nd batch of bloodfin tetras through the QT process. Medicating a 3 gallon with 2 mL of API Melafix (anti-bacterial) in the mornings, and staggering that with 1 mL of API Stress Coat to keep them slightly happier and not deprive the oxygen in the tank all at once. Bacteria concentrations seem to be fine (zero ammonia and nitrite when I tested two days ago), and the fish are happy and healthy.


----------

